# Cycling jerseys



## sloansteady (10 May 2015)

Looking for a company that will supply a small amount of cycling jerseys/tops for our club.
Anybody recommend ??


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2015)

Gear Club

They made the FNR jerseys and are of great quality.


----------



## sloansteady (11 May 2015)

Thanks will give them a try.


----------



## robgul (11 May 2015)

owayo - in Germany but English website - loads of stock designs and prices with the Euro rate are good - top quality product ... I've bought getting on for 2,000 in the last few years for our MacRide Events with no complaints. Beware the Chinese/Pakistan/Bangladesh suppliers (a lot of "UK suppliers" are just agents for Chinese mfrs) - demand money up front, end product not always to the quality of samples .. and delivery promises are fiction!

Rob


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2015)

Have a look at these people. We got a very small run of jerseys for a tour we did a couple of years ago. I didn't deal with them myself but everyone happy and good service reported.

http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have a look at these people. We got a very small run of jerseys for a tour we did a couple of years ago. I didn't deal with them myself but everyone happy and good service reported.
> 
> http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/


I've used these before too, quality of jersey was more than fine for the prices and no service issues that i remember.


----------



## Kappatango (12 May 2015)

Gear Club - It's who we use at Angmering CC


----------



## Leodis (21 May 2015)

Champion System make ours, long tern around but a lot of clubs are using them


----------

